# Penn Sargus 6000



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

I bought this reel a while back but never got around to putting line on it. I'm more of a bait casting guy but thought I would try a spinner for fun. It should match up with my Ocean master 11 ft spinning rod nicely. Thinking of putting braid with a long Fluorocarbon leader on it. What do you guys suggest? It will be used for bull reds in the surf. Line weight, leader size? Im sure Sharkchum has it down to a science. lol  Any input would be appreciated. 


Penn Sargus 6000
Ocean Master 11ft spinning rod


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Capacities 
Mono 320/15 â€¢ 280/17 â€¢ 220/20
Braid 445/30 â€¢ 365/40 â€¢ 310/50

I would go with either 40 or 50(probably 50 ) braid. I like having a least 300 yards of a minimum of 30lb line on a reel when fishing from the beach for bull reds. Watch braid for damage from sand bar abrasion. Keep line high and tight.

For leaders, use 80 mono with a three way swivel to make a simple single drop leader( use four turn uni- or improved clinch knots) . I like the weight drop to be a little longer(4-8") than the hook drop. Keep them short; less than 4 feet for casting.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

I recently got a spinfisher 6500ll and i put 300 yards of 50 lb power pro braid and it worked great. I still have a little room on spool so iam going to put 40 lb mono to fill it.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

On all my 6000 size spinning reels I put 150yds of 65# braid topped off with 30# mono.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkchum, what line do you put on a large baitcaster for surf fishing, it holds a lot. Also right before a full moon there is a lot of tide movement. Which tides are best for surf fishing right before a full moon?, 2-3 hours before high tide, 2-3 hours after, or right when water starts or stops at low tide etc... I am going to be down there a couple of days next week and I want to surf fish at best time and spend family time doing other stuff when fishing not as good.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Sharkchum, what line do you put on a large baitcaster for surf fishing, it holds a lot. Also right before a full moon there is a lot of tide movement. Which tides are best for surf fishing right before a full moon?, 2-3 hours before high tide, 2-3 hours after, or right when water starts or stops at low tide etc... I am going to be down there a couple of days next week and I want to surf fish at best time and spend family time doing other stuff when fishing not as good.


What size baitcaster are you talking about?
The best tides to fish, regardless of moon phase, are moving tides. Some places are better on incoming and some places are better on outgoing. The only way to pin point the best tides for the area your fishing is to keep logs. After several years of recording data, such as tides, moon phase, air temp, water temp, barometric pressure, wind direction, wind speed, wave height, and observations like, was there bait in the water, was there any shell, clay, rock, pylon , or any other structure in the water, were other people around you catching fish, ect, only then will you know what the best time is to fish your area.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Illbethere said:


> what line do you put on a large baitcaster for surf fishing, it holds a lot. Also right before a full moon there is a lot of tide movement. Which tides are best for surf fishing right before a full moon?, 2-3 hours before high tide, 2-3 hours after, or right when water starts or stops at low tide etc... QUOTE]
> 
> Although not addressed to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

had2reg said:


> Fish whenever you can and especially new and full moons when possible at moonrise and moonset(minor) and the times about half way between moonrises and moonsets(major) with a moving tide.


Fixed it


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

spinning reels need to have drag set locked down to throw, then set to fish with. braid will cut down to the bone if spool slips when throwed.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

I use this for my spinning reels. It works great!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I really like the breakaway cannon, just not the price. Have them on all of my surf rods with spinners. They work great.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

When using braid on long rod spinners, I have used Band-Aid 1" waterproof tape to protect my tender water wrinkled index from line cuts and the tape works great.

Also, FTU sales an inexpensive finger guard that works great at stopping braid finger cuts.

Both of these cost about a couple of bucks.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

had2reg said:


> Capacities
> Mono 320/15 â€¢ 280/17 â€¢ 220/20
> Braid 445/30 â€¢ 365/40 â€¢ 310/50
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you just use a "fisher rig" ?
Shorter leaders (3"), cast better ( no helicoptering ), circle hook prevents deep throat hooking.
Bull Reds & Tarpon won't feel the weight when the bait is picked up. 
Swim off & they set the hook. ...... ICM


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

96chevybeachbum said:


> I recently got a spinfisher 6500ll and i put 300 yards of 50 lb power pro braid and it worked great. I still have a little room on spool so iam going to put 40 lb mono to fill it.


Same reel with 50# braid & 60# FC leader is my go to for Bull Reds, Tarpon, Cobia & AJ's from a boat.
Bulls we fish 3 oz. egg sinker "Carolina rig".
Tarpon no weight, free line to bait pods. ......... ICM


----------

